# Surf fishing Jekyll was great this weekend!!



## BrileyDog (Jan 14, 2019)

Surf fished on the beach on Saturday morning incoming tide and the whiting bite was on. Real nice day to out on the beach, I was the only one fishing that I could see. The magic combo seemed to be small cut pieces of dead shrimp and a small piece of pink shrimp FishBites strip to hold it all together. They seem to like the fishbites by themselves, but I got faster hook-ups on the shrimp/fishbites combo. The rocks right off the parking lot at the Pier seem to be the place if you like catching lots of speckled trout. Shrimp and a piping cork and you were in business. Clam creek was great to catch flounder and trout on a gulp 3” shrimp. All and all it was a great weekend to fish and I had a blast, I can’t wait to go back!! As soon as I figure out how post some pictures I will. It keeps telling me the file is to big and automatically cancel the attachment from my phone. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 14, 2019)

resize your pictures before trying to add them


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 15, 2019)

Hope this works.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2019)

Awesome catch!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice fish! I love me some fried whiting.


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks mudracing101, it was soooo much fun. I can’t wait to get another weekend to go back


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 15, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice fish! I love me some fried whiting.


Me to, I can’t wait, think that’s what we are having for dinner tonight. Fried Whiting and flounder...?


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 15, 2019)

bronco611 said:


> resize your pictures before trying to add them


Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2019)

BrileyDog said:


> Me to, I can’t wait, think that’s what we are having for dinner tonight. Fried Whiting and flounder...?


I like to yank the heads and guts off the flounder, score them on the thick side, and cook them whole. Good stuff.


----------



## Rhodes (Jan 15, 2019)

Excellent catch from the bank!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 15, 2019)

awesome catches….really nice job on the flounder nd great report


----------



## Fatback1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Well done. That's some solid catching for flipping JANUARY! 

Those Trout sure look hungry. 

Winter time Flounder, that's pretty cool. The way I understand it, those Flounder are either males who don't tend migrate offshore like the BIG females do or they're young females not old enough to head east for the winter. Regardless..................well done and mmmn goood groceries!


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks so much Fatback1!! The trout were very hungry this weekend and so were the flounder and whiting. It was a blast. I’m not sure how to sex the flounder, but what you said makes sense. If that’s the case I can’t wait till the big females come back so I can land some doormat’s. I fried all the fish and they were Awesome Eating!! I think I’m going to grill the trout next time and see how they are on it. They have a very mild taste to me and seem like they would do well with grilling with some spices. All and all it was great and the family enjoyed eating the bounty, so I am ready to try my luck again!! Great fishing to ya!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 19, 2019)

Take the trout and split the meat down the middle and place them in heavy duty tin foil boats. Put them on a hot grill with butter and onions and lemon. Blacken the skin and enjoy.


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 23, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Take the trout and split the meat down the middle and place them in heavy duty tin foil boats. Put them on a hot grill with butter and onions and lemon. Blacken the skin and enjoy.


This sounds delicious!! I’m going to try this next time I get some. Thanks lagrangedave..?


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2019)

That was a great catch for January from the bank.  That’s why any day you can go fishing is good day.


----------



## Bass105 (Jan 24, 2019)

That's a great catch.  Especially for this time of the year.  Well done.


----------



## martinc (Jan 25, 2019)

I knew I should have taken a pole with me. The wife and myself and her oldest were in the Brunswick and Jekyll area on the 17th and 18th. We went down to check out Crooked River State Park and see what other campgrounds were in the area. We were at the campground on Jekyll across from Driftwood Beach pier checking it out.

I lived in Brunswick back in the early 70's before moving to this area and fished all around Brunswick, Jekyll and St. Simon's area.


Martin


----------



## BrileyDog (Jan 26, 2019)

martinc said:


> I knew I should have taken a pole with me. The wife and myself and her oldest were in the Brunswick and Jekyll area on the 17th and 18th. We went down to check out Crooked River State Park and see what other campgrounds were in the area. We were at the campground on Jekyll across from Driftwood Beach pier checking it out.
> 
> I lived in Brunswick back in the early 70's before moving to this area and fished all around Brunswick, Jekyll and St. Simon's area.
> 
> ...


It was a great weekend to be fishing!! I wish I could have gone this weekend, I believe it would have been another good one with about the exact same tides, but I have to work around the house. I have only fished Jekyll so far but I can’t wait to get out this spring and fish some of the other coastal areas. I would like to hit the creeks and find some nice keeper size redfish and more flounder..?
I have only seen the campground there and I looks real nice and the people I talked to were super nice that run it, plus it’s right there at the pier too. Hope you get a chance to get back and catch some!! I know I can’t wait!!


----------



## Sameric (Feb 2, 2019)

BrileyDog said:


> Surf fished on the beach on Saturday morning incoming tide and the whiting bite was on. Real nice day to out on the beach, I was the only one fishing that I could see. The magic combo seemed to be small cut pieces of dead shrimp and a small piece of pink shrimp FishBites strip to hold it all together. They seem to like the fishbites by themselves, but I got faster hook-ups on the shrimp/fishbites combo. The rocks right off the parking lot at the Pier seem to be the place if you like catching lots of speckled trout. Shrimp and a piping cork and you were in business. Clam creek was great to catch flounder and trout on a gulp 3” shrimp. All and all it was a great weekend to fish and I had a blast, I can’t wait to go back!! As soon as I figure out how post some pictures I will. It keeps telling me the file is to big and automatically cancel the attachment from my phone. Any advice would be appreciated.


I get down to Tybee Island four or five times a year and will be going again very soon.  Don't know the area that well and am wondering if the Jekyl Beach you fished on is anywhere around Tybee.....Thanks


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 2, 2019)

Y'all catch Reds surf fishing there?


----------



## BrileyDog (Feb 2, 2019)

The beach is on Jekyll Island, it’s about 1.5 hours south of Tybee Island.   It’s a great place to go beach fish!! Jekyll and St Simons Island are right next to each other. Jekyll has a Great fishing Pier also.


----------



## WalkinDead (Feb 4, 2019)

Jekyll Beach is on Jekyll Island.  The beach next to the pier has deep water access from the shore along with Jekyll Point on the south end of the island.  Trout, flounder, sheephead, whiting, black drum, and an occasional red drum have been caught there recently.  We do not fish the east beach, so cannot comment on what is being caught there.
St. Simon's is good to fish, but the local shark fishermen seem to think they own the pier and can be a bit obnoxious.  There are also piers at the north end of Sidney Lanier bridge and McKay river bridges which can produce at times.  Blythe Island Park also has a decent fishing pier,


----------



## Sameric (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the information.  S


----------



## WalkinDead (Feb 18, 2019)

To answer the question on Redfish, I have pictures of 100 bull reds on my phone caught by my wife and myself over the last year at Jekyll Island.  Most were caught off the pier or the north beach; some were caught off a friends boat in the same area.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 18, 2019)

WalkinDead said:


> To answer the question on Redfish, I have pictures of 100 bull reds on my phone caught by my wife and myself over the last year at Jekyll Island.  Most were caught off the pier or the north beach; some were caught off a friends boat in the same area.


Dear Lord! Those are huge!


----------

